# 19 People Who Are Having A Way Worse Day Than You!!



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/people-who-are-having-a-worse-day-than-you


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

No 5


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, :lol: :lol: :lol: Brilliant.
Hoggy.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Yeah number 5 WTF is that about??


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Number 5 is faked.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

toilet paper gun,.......

I have got to make one of those,,,,, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

no5 What the hell


----------



## Dachwaton (Dec 9, 2012)

Brilliail


----------



## JackP (Sep 11, 2012)

Number 7


----------

